

Is Facebook down? - acron0
http://www.facebook.com

======
dawolf-
...and that's why you don't use Facebook Like buttons and Boxes all over your
site. because it looks broken and full of errors now. Also, I don't want to
know what this outage is doing to all the "Log in with Facebook" buttons right
now.

On a serious note: DNS issue.

The authoritative nameservers a.ns.facebook.com and b.ns.facebook.com seem to
be "set up" like this a the moment:

*.facebook.com ->(cname) star.facebook.com -> no answer

facebook.com still resolves the correct (?) IPs, but www.facebook.com,
developers.facebook.com, graph.facebook.com all starting to die as your DNS
cache expires. That's why it still might work for some at the moment while it
really is broken.

~~~
ssttoo
You can load FB buttons and stuff without affecting your site at all, even if
FB has DNS issues or is blocked by a firewall
<https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10151176218703920>

You load the JS SDK using the "fif" pattern. If it fails to load, none of the
tags like <fb:like> etc get replaced by iframes, so no errors on the page.
`DOMContentLoaded` and `onload` on your page fire as usual. It's as if the
site doesn't even use FB widgets

~~~
beagle3
Just be aware that doing that gives FB a chance to sniff cookies, referrer and
other stuff on your own page.

<sarcasm>Of course, FB is completely trustworthy with any data you give them
access to, so nothing wrong will ever happen.</sarcasm>

------
elemenohpee
Woah, downforeveryoneorjustme says: Huh? <http://www.facebook.com> doesn't
look like a site on the interwho.

~~~
acron0
Yep, I checked there too. Also getting:

Ping request could not find host www.facebook.com. Please check the name and
try again.

~~~
elemenohpee
DNS issue? I can ping some of their IP addresses but not others.

~~~
aferrari_
The facebook.com ping in Brazil don't work.

------
laander
A little investigation:

Anon_Online notices of the event, OP probably high/drunk
<https://twitter.com/Anon_Online/status/278269562422697987>

Odd-looking whois of facebook.com (notice the xxx domains and last update
timestamp) <http://pastebin.com/K4gAK3gi>

Hmm

~~~
zackkitzmiller
Those DNS records are legit. the domains aren't facebook.com, facebook.com is
at the beginning. Do a whois for anyone, and you'll get similar results.

Edit, this is the google.com whois
<http://scrp.at/de0b2ad78907145d389c19b5cd61dc7b4d06e4e7>

------
pdknsk
If it's down for you, try these IPs, to check whether is a DNS problem.

    
    
      ;; ANSWER SECTION:
      facebook.com.		1690	IN	A	69.171.229.16
      facebook.com.		1690	IN	A	173.252.100.16
      facebook.com.		1690	IN	A	173.252.101.16
      facebook.com.		1690	IN	A	66.220.152.16
      facebook.com.		1690	IN	A	66.220.158.16
      facebook.com.		1690	IN	A	69.171.224.32

~~~
dieds
Works when adding these to hosts in the Netherlands. Pretty funny, almost
everyone offline :O

~~~
thomasbk
It's back up for me in the Netherlands after doing ipconfig /flushdns in
console, fwiw.

------
robbie7
Guys, just go to <https://beta.facebook.com/> and it works.

~~~
FearMeForIAmDan
Until you try to log in...

------
selectnull
Both gmail and facebook down within an hour or so? Something going on?

~~~
pyre
Cyberattack! Don't panic! Everyone make your way to your nearest cyber-
shelter! ;-)

------
corford
Down here in France. Geo dns issue?

I just tried using: [http://www.analogx.com/cgi-
bin/cgidig.exe?DNS=208.67.222.222...](http://www.analogx.com/cgi-
bin/cgidig.exe?DNS=208.67.222.222&Query=www.facebook.com&Type=1&submit=Lookup)
and that's claiming everything is fine (i.e. www.facebook.com exists and is a
CNAME for star.facebook.com)

------
FearMeForIAmDan
It seems like a SERVER has been taken down. Due to the large differences in
location, it seems like a server(s) that service(s) multiple locations
has/have been taken out. People are screaming Anon, but it could be a power
outage and have the same effect.

Either way, get ready to change some passwords.

------
chuhnk
So www.facebook.com is not resolving but facebook.com does. Someone pushed a
bad dns update?

------
wolfcat
Strange, yes downforeveryoneorjustme says it is not a site, but I can refresh
FB just fine.

------
legosteentje
Down from Amsterdam ( IX5 ) And France ( OVH ), Track live tweets here
<http://facebook.twitterconsole.com>

~~~
corford
Don't know if it's yours, but well done on twitterconsole.com - very nice!

------
NathanKP
It is up for me in Austin, Texas. Maybe a localized DNS issue?

------
mhielscher
Huh. As of 15 minutes ago, I was (successfully) pulling data from
<http://graph.facebook.com>.

------
conradfr
At home I got nothing.

On my server I get the layout but no content.

It works fine for a friend on the same ISP as me.

(France)

------
crypteasy
Down here in Rochester, New York. However I'm still able to have a
conversation through the mobile Facebook Messenger app.

------
legosteentje
Latest WHOIS, could be my cache.

<http://pastebin.com/sEHtBTwp>

------
tlwaddington
The beta site (<http://beta.facebook.com>) hasn't been affected.

------
wronskian
Down for me here (UK, broadband provider is Eclipse) - looks like a DNS
problem. isup.me also fails to resolve it.

------
extraio
I'm in Sacramento, CA - It's down at my house, but not at my neighbor's house
(we're both on Comcast).

------
jrajav
Up in Minneapolis, Minnesota.

------
jamesjporter
Down for me in Chicago . . . its been a hell of a day for big web companies!

------
eric59
"ping: cannot resolve www.facebook.com: Unknown host" from Seattle.

------
lor11
wont work for me ireland, so i tried americanproxy.org home page and log in
option came up but no homepage after i put my password in, still worked tho
after hiding my ip address!

------
inconditus
Works fine in San Diego, California, but images aren't showing up.

------
bluedevil
you have to change your DNS nameservers. this works for me. primary: z.nic.de
194.246.96.1 Anycast (Berlin, Frankfurt/Main, Miami, Moscow, Sao Paulo) .
secondary: google 8.8.4.4

------
izietto
Down here (Rome, Italy)

------
joecurry
Up in Auburn, AL - VPN'd through Montvale, NJ though

------
craaash80
Now it resolves 31.13.64.23 ... was it planned?

------
jcmoscon
I just checked and Facebook is dead here in NY.

------
CarlHoerberg
OpenDNS still resolves the correct ip:s..

------
trendspotter
Facebook is still down here in Germany.

------
chrisu_de
The HN effect;) Down for me in germany.

------
halayli
webmon.com (click on demo) shows it's been up from 4 locations with couple
glitches in the past hour.

~~~
trendspotter
Now webmon shows erros for Facebook, see here:

<https://webmon.com/#monitors/f/7>

~~~
halayli
yep - just got an alert.

------
paganel
Down for me too in Romania/Bucharest.

------
dag11
Down for me too. Philadelphia.

------
revskill
Down here in Vietnam, Asia

------
snomad
Down for me in Sacramento.

------
phatbyte
Down in Portugal as well

------
TeMPOraL
Down in Kraków, Poland.

------
factorialboy
Down for me: Amsterdam

------
zackmore
Always down in China.

------
Yoni1
Down here (Israel).

------
gzanitti
Down in Argentina.

------
niico
Not in Argentina.

------
diedsj
wth, how does the site go down EVERYWHERE???

------
replayzero
Down in Kent, UK

------
BreadPaPa
Down in Chicago

~~~
VicJ
Down in UK

~~~
drixen
Down in Belgium :(

~~~
minion35
Down in Malaysia :)

------
zorkin
Down in London

------
spoko1001
69.171.229.16

------
kelleolsen
Down in Spain

------
yudhi
down in (Jogjakarta) Indonesia

------
grumps
Down in DC!

------
jayare0125
down for me in new jersey

------
frookichalors
down in Nashville

------
antoniopratas
down in Portugal.

------
ylem
down in Mumbai

------
harrychenca
it's back up

~~~
geverett
still down for me in Berkeley CA

~~~
joey_muller
Not only was the site down for me in San Francisco but the Likes count buttons
on several blogs were not loading. Can't the like button at least be cached?

